# Bloodborne



## mr.wolf (11 Aprile 2015)

Bloodborne è il nuovo titolo ideato dal creatore della serie Souls, prodotto da From Software in collaborazione con SCE Japan Studio è un action Rpg in stile gotico. 

Il gioco è disponibile in Italia dal 25 marzo 2015 in esclusiva per PlayStation 4.


La copertina del videogioco. FOTO


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2015)

Lo ho preso e venduto 2 settimane dopo, per me che non ho mai giocato altri titoli FROM Software era proprio impossibile e nient altro che una grandissima frustrazione.

Per chi e in grado di giocare questi titoli invece dev'essere un gioco fantastico, 'l atmosfera e veramente stupenda.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo ho preso e venduto 2 settimane dopo, per me che non ho mai giocato altri titoli FROM Software era proprio impossibile e nient altro che una grandissima frustrazione.
> 
> Per chi e in grado di giocare questi titoli invece dev'essere un gioco fantastico, 'l atmosfera e veramente stupenda.



credo sia abbastanza difficile perché quando mio fratello ci gioca è un concentrato di insulti a random. 

cmq se non sbaglio è il seguito della serie dark soul, già quello parecchio ostico da giocare.


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo ho preso e venduto 2 settimane dopo, per me che non ho mai giocato altri titoli FROM Software era proprio impossibile e nient altro che una grandissima frustrazione.
> 
> Per chi e in grado di giocare questi titoli invece dev'essere un gioco fantastico, 'l atmosfera e veramente stupenda.


il livello di difficoltà è alto,se non avevi mai giocato alla serie Souls sarà stata una mazzata all'inizio ma con un pò di pratica avresti avuto le tue soddisfazioni.


----------



## Morghot (14 Aprile 2015)

Ovviamente da fan della serie preso e divorato (la prima run intendo), inutile dire che è stupendo al pari dei suoi predecessori anche se al momento il mio top rimane dark souls 2 per varietà di armi/armature e stili di combattimento e soprattutto per il pvp che in questo bloodborne non l'ho ancora capito.... ma appunto è uscito da poco e c'è tutto il tempo per cambiare idea .

Ripeto come già era capitato nei topic di dark souls o demons souls, non fatevi intimorire dall'inizio, non è assolutamente difficile, è solo che ormai ci si è abituati a facilità disarmanti con gli altri titoli e si tende a demoralizzarsi subito, basta un poco di pratica e poi ve ne accorgete che non è niente di esasperante.

Comunque ha una "trama" e un ambientazione davvero sublime, soprattutto perchè parte tutto in un modo per poi andare in un altra direzione, quelli della from software sono abilissimi nell'arte del "mindfuck" asd.

Le uniche note dolenti che gli trovo sono l'assenza di vere e proprie covenant o patti che dir si voglia e il sistema dei labirinti che onestamente non mi garbano proprio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> credo sia abbastanza difficile perché quando mio fratello ci gioca è un concentrato di insulti a random.
> 
> cmq se non sbaglio è il seguito della serie dark soul, già quello parecchio ostico da giocare.



ecco, anche io ero un bel concetrato di insulti 



mr.wolf ha scritto:


> il livello di difficoltà è alto,se non avevi mai giocato alla serie Souls sarà stata una mazzata all'inizio ma con un pò di pratica avresti avuto le tue soddisfazioni.




Quello non lo dubito, ma tra studio, lavoro, sport, fidanzata e cose varie quando gioco a Playstation non ho voglia di metterci 10 ore per imparare un gioco e avere solamente frustrazione in quel tempo. Ora mi sono preso the Wolf Among Us(splendido) e Shadow of Mordor che seppur non e un grande gioco sara sempre abbastanza divertente per un appassionati di LotR e dei giochi Arkham.


----------



## walter 22 (16 Aprile 2015)

Gioco stupendo, non avevo mai giocato ai vari Souls ma dopo "qualche" ora di pratica si ci prende la mano.
Durante il combattimento con l'ultimo boss non avevo più santi da insultare, ho dovuto livellare fino a 100 e farmi aiutare da un'altro utente on-line.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Giugno 2015)

Non ho mai giocato ai vari Dark souls, son giochi che non mi piacciono perché sono troppo GDR per i miei gusti e il sistema di combattimento è troppo lento. Questo Bloodborne invece è un gioco fantastico. Mi è arrivato Venerdì, non ci ho giocato molto, ma lo adoro. Ho appena ucciso il secondo fantastico boss "Padre Gascoigne" mi son gasato a mille. Il gioco è veramente difficile, ma è giusto così. I giochi facili non mi piacciono, non c'è sfida. Io sono solito iniziare i giochi sempre al massimo della difficoltà, visto che ora sono tutti facili, ma questo bloodborne è perfetto. Mi fa bestemmiare e godere allo stesso tempo. L'atmosfera poi è unica e stupenda. Un vero capolavoro.


----------



## Morghot (15 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non ho mai giocato ai vari Dark souls, son giochi che non mi piacciono perché sono troppo GDR per i miei gusti e il sistema di combattimento è troppo lento. Questo Bloodborne invece è un gioco fantastico. Mi è arrivato Venerdì, non ci ho giocato molto, ma lo adoro. Ho appena ucciso il secondo fantastico boss "Padre Gascoigne" mi son gasato a mille. Il gioco è veramente difficile, ma è giusto così. I giochi facili non mi piacciono, non c'è sfida. Io sono solito iniziare i giochi sempre al massimo della difficoltà, visto che ora sono tutti facili, ma questo bloodborne è perfetto. Mi fa bestemmiare e godere allo stesso tempo. L'atmosfera poi è unica e stupenda. Un vero capolavoro.


Ottimo! Ma fidati se ti sta piacendo un botto questo non possono non piacerti gli altri souls, l'unica cosa che cambia davvero è l'ambientazione, per il resto sono quasi uguali! Il sistema di combattimento dei souls non è affatto lento, cioè è praticamente uguale a quello di bloodborne solo che non ci sono pistole ed è in generale meno veloce, ma ha tantisssssime varianti di stili: per andare agli estremi se vuoi usare le armi lente ci sono le armi giganti lentissime ma se vuoi essere veloce diventi una scheggia uguale che su bloodborne!

Appena lo spolpi per bene, se ne hai le forze , buttati su dark souls 2 l'edizione completa non te ne pentirai!


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Giugno 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ottimo! Ma fidati se ti sta piacendo un botto questo non possono non piacerti gli altri souls, l'unica cosa che cambia davvero è l'ambientazione, per il resto sono quasi uguali! Il sistema di combattimento dei souls non è affatto lento, cioè è praticamente uguale a quello di bloodborne solo che non ci sono pistole ed è in generale meno veloce, ma ha tantisssssime varianti di stili: per andare agli estremi se vuoi usare le armi lente ci sono le armi giganti lentissime ma se vuoi essere veloce diventi una scheggia uguale che su bloodborne!
> 
> Appena lo spolpi per bene, se ne hai le forze , buttati su dark souls 2 l'edizione completa non te ne pentirai!



Si lo sto adorando questo gioco! È stupendo! Ok, forse ho giudicato Dark soul in maniera frettolosa. Ad esser onesto non ci ho mai giocato a Dark soul. Ho sempre visto mio fratello che ci giocava e mi pareva lento, ma forse la causa era la spada gigante che usava mio fratello. Comunque finito bloodborne, mi fidero' del tuo commento è proverò Dark soul 2. Grazie per la dritta


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Giugno 2015)

Per chi fosse interessato alle 3 di domani mattina sarà la volta della Conference Sony dell'E3 (l'evento più importante per i videogiochi). E' previsto l'annuncio di un DLC di Bloodborne (e forse di un Dark Souls 3).


----------



## Eziomare (9 Febbraio 2017)

Non sono mai stato un grande appassionato di videogame (fifa/pes a parte), ma ci credete che e' quasi un anno che gioco a questo titolo? In realta' posso dedicarmi alla Play solo due o tre volte per settimana, e rigorosamente in notturna, comunque il mio spazio riesco a ritargliarmelo... In sostanza, e' un gioco che mi ha letteralmente stregato, sono quasi al livello 300 in circa 250 ore di gioco, roba da nerd di primo rango. Di recente, su consiglio di un amico, ho pure approfondito la meravigliosa storia che si cela dietro al gioco, ed e' davvero eccezionale, ci sono una miriade di metafore e riferimenti velati che mai avrei colto senza un input, non credevo proprio esistessero videogames cosi "profondi".


----------

